# Gunslinger vs.Buckshot deerstands



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 27, 2005)

Was going to buy a gunslinger deerstand.After reading some of the post on here about the Buckshot,I maybe changing my mind.Have an API which I like.What's the pros and cons of the Gunslinger and the Buckshot Big Shot Magnum.Thanks.


----------



## huntnnut (May 27, 2005)

I've owned and hunted from several stands by both manufacturers in the past,  the buckshots IMO is not as comfortable as the gunslinger and the Big Shot model has to many moving parts for my taste and can be noisy setting up or while making adjustments while up the tree.  Of all the Buck Shot models I tried, I liked the Cadillac the best and I have set many hours in them.  Of course everyones taste is different when it comes to climbers so all I can really suggest is to try them all if possible and decide for yourself.  Good luck!


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (May 27, 2005)

I'd go with the gunslinger. More comfortable to me. Looking forward to sitting in mine again soon!    


GSH


----------



## hav2hunt (May 28, 2005)

the gunslinger is the most comfortable stand i've ever used but it is heavy & takes a little longer to set up!


----------



## WishboneW (May 28, 2005)

*Buckshot stands*

Love my Buckshot big shot.  Never hunted out of a gunslinger so I could not offer a good comparison.  With the big shot, you can hunt facing the tree or away.  

Buckshot uses quality materials and has good workmanship.  Mine has held up well for the last 10 years.

I have has to replace a couple of rubber catches, and I bent a rail once.  I have also bought extra back pack straps.  The customer service from Buckshot was excellent ands the prices were fair.


----------



## Buckbuster (May 28, 2005)

I have a Gunslinger, it is a little heavy to carry, but easy to go up a tree with. If you want to stay in the stand all day it is the one for you. Very comfortable and you can take a nap without worry of fallen out.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 28, 2005)

My neighbor has a Gunslinger and really likes it.  I guess it is still American made...down near St. Augustine just south of Jacksonville...probably one of the few remaining.


----------



## Sharpshooter (May 28, 2005)

never hunted out of a buckshot, have 2 gunslingers most comfortable stand I have ever owned. As others have stated
25-26 lbs a little on the heavy side. Not to bad though.


----------



## Oak Ridge (May 29, 2005)

I know y'all are comparing something totally different, but I own a Doc's Recliner. A lot of people have never even heard of it, but I love it. It is made kinda like a Tree Lounge, but the adjustable padded shooting rail, seat cushion and foot platform come standard with the Recliner.One thing I like so much is, if you get 30 feet up and realize you missed your angle, you can hold the platform with your feet, pop a pin on each side and adjust it while you're sitting there! It was also much cheaper than the Tree Lounge. I paid $325 (including shipping) a few years back. The safety strap is also made to the stand. No more scooting the strap up and down the tree! Anyone else using a Recliner? Let me hear from you!


----------



## hav2hunt (May 29, 2005)

*docs recliner*

http://docsrecliner.com/


----------



## Deerhead (May 31, 2005)

The one thing I can say about the gunslinger is that every time I climb a tree I say my prayers   .  Then I close my eyes and take a nap.


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2005)

Deerhead said:
			
		

> The one thing I can say about the gunslinger is that every time I climb a tree I say my prayers   .  Then I close my eyes and take a nap.



Ain't that the truth.

Gunslingers are very comfortable. I have two of them. Yes, they are relatively heavy, but they are easy to climb with, grip the tree well and are just plain comfortable.

I try to only use them in the mornings. If I get in one of those in the afternoon, the sun and my dinner puts me to sleep too fast. I have actually woke up 30 minutes after dark and realized I was awake only for the first 30 minutes of the hunt.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 17, 2005)

*I have ...*

a Gunslinger and thats the stand for me during rifle season...don't think I would bow hunt out of it...Huntnut is right this is the most comfortable stand I have ever tried out...you could fall asleep in this rascal and almost not worry about falling out... git cha one


----------



## Deerhead (Jun 23, 2005)

Nugefan  I bow hunt out of mine all the time.  I just keep the foot rest real close.  I shoot a 34" AtoA bow.  Bever had a problem.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 27, 2005)

Friday I googled the heck out of Gunslinger Tree Stands and the like and never found them on the net.  I also looked in this weekends BPS catalog and did not see them

Do they have a website?


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 27, 2005)

No they don't have a website nor do they sell them at Bass Pro.  You can see them at the Buckyrama in August or order direct from the MFR.

If you would like to order one let me know and I'll look up their info for you.  I'm sure I have it around here somewhere.

Btw, they also have a model that sits away from the tree, though I have no experience with it.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 28, 2005)

HuntnNut,
I doubt I'll make it to the Buckarama to see them. Would you please post or pm me the manufacturers info? 
Thanks!


----------



## Tommy12 (Jun 29, 2005)

I have owned both.Personally,for me the bigshot buckshot has been the best stand I have ever owned,but that is because I like to get off of the beaten path when I hunt out of my climber. The buckshot was alot easier to carry through the woods with the padded shoulder straps that locked in the middle.But I will say this,Even though it is very comfortable,it is no comparison in comfort to the gunslinger.You can lay down and go to sleep in that thing. It is a bit heavier than the buckshot.It all just depends on what you want out of a climber.They are both very good stands.


----------



## TENPOINT (Jul 29, 2005)

Take a look at The Super mag from austin tree stands. I understand that the owner split from Buck shot. He is making the original Buck shot Big shot under the name Supermag. It is about $50.00 less than Buckshot. It comes already painted camo from the manufacturer. He has also brought back the cadilac in Aluminium Called the Alumi-lite.


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry Leopardog, I just saw your post.

Believe it or not they finally got a web-site up and running and you should be able to click on the link below to get right to it.  I talked with the president of the company "Jim Helms" for quite a while at the Buckarama Saturday.  He seems to be a super nice guy and they make a quality product here in the good ole USA.

http://www.jrhsport.com/


----------

